# 921 only showing 2 days of programming



## acioletti (Mar 5, 2006)

I noticed that I was only getting two days of programming last weekend, I called dish and they had me reboot the 921. I thought I was O.K. but still only showing two days. Called them again a couple of days later. Now they saying its a software issue with the 921 that they are looking into it. That was two weeks ago. Does anyone have any detailed info on when this problem is going to be resolved?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

You might want to read the multitude of other threads on this topic.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Close thread.

Continue Discussion here.


----------

